# Final cuts on 125 yr old poplar



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Cut the last chunk of the 125+ yr old burnt Poplar. For "UGLY" wood:laughing: this laid out some nice lumber. This is what I enjoy the most.... taking "unworkable/burnpile wood" and seeing if there's anything there. Yes SOMETIMES you win:laughing: and SOMETIMES you lose. 

You can't do this type of sawing if your on "production/board footage" due to the enormous amount of time "studying" the wood. a minimum of 1/4 went to burn/trash pile and after drying another 1/16-1/8 will go there due to the unuseable from trashy and bad edges.

Did I cut everything right :blink:????? We only wonder "shoulda/coulda" been better, but I gained knowledge and experience:thumbsup:!!!

My final chunk allowed me 2pcs- 8 qtr x 27"wide and 6pcs- 5 qtr x 27" wide x 60" long.

Don't get much bandsaw time due to still cleanig up from storms.

Here's final board pics.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim
PS. Can't wait to see how the wormy pcs dry out!!!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice looking slabs.

Will the colors change when it dries?


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful wood! I can only imagine how much fun it must be to open up those "ugly" logs!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Brink,

Most colors change as drying, But usually, not always, come back when a finish is applied.

Jaxonquad,
It's fun when you win, but can be heartbreaking when it's not like you plan.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

TT, That's some fine looking lumber. The colors are outstanding! It's amazing what you can find when you aren't on a production schedule.


----------



## Mills4thrills (May 5, 2011)

From what I have seen on Poplar the color will stay put even when dry, a friend was building a house and I cleared the lot for him, ended up with about 5000bd.ft. of Poplar and had some of it that was full of color, makes for nice looking projects, Great find!


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome stuff man. Way to go.

"out of the ashes"

Robert


----------

